# Post Workout Protein Powder (FitMiss Delight or Perfect Fit by ToneItUp)



## siennak (Oct 15, 2015)

I am looking to add a protein shake after my workouts as I am not getting enough protein in my diet and need something post workout.

I am specifically looking at *FitMiss Delight Protein Powder* or *Perfect Fit Protein Powder by ToneItUp*. Has anybody had any experience with these two specifically?

If you have, was your experience with them good or bad? What specifically. Did your symptoms exasperate or did you not have any issues at all?


----------

